If you were to dump your MacBook Pro, would you switch to Windows or Linux? - StokeMasterJack
======
Grazester
I would be inclined to switch to linux Elementary OS should my program usage
allow it. I have become disenchanted with Windows as of late(past Windows 7).

------
__d
I changed (from Linux) to a Mac because I wanted to have easy, reliable
handling of Microsoft Office documents on my laptop.

These days I run a bunch of Linux and Windows VMs on top of MacOS anyway. I'll
probably check out WINE/CrossOver again, and look for a hypervisor that
supports an integrated desktop on Linux ...

Or Apple will just release a 64GB-capable MacBookPro before my current
Mid-2014 model is obsolete.

------
noonespecial
I've just gone to Linux from mac. Went to Mac before xp sp2 so I had been on
it a long time.

The more clicks, touches and swipes they insist I use just to navigate, the
more I appreciate vim and tmux.

~~~
StokeMasterJack
Which Linux did you choose? Which laptop?

~~~
noonespecial
Dell XPS.

Debian 8.6

Mate desktop. mate-desktop.com

